# Cleaning uncoated strapped loaf pans - nightmare



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I am starting up a bread project for which I bought 22 USED strapped loaf pans (a mix of Chicago Metallic and Ecko).

The pans are in good condition but extremely dirty from professional use, and I've tried scrubbing, baking soda, Awesome heavy duty cleaner, SOS pads, Easy Off.. it's basically a nightmare. 

I dared use Easy One (yes the oven cleaner made of lye) just on 2 to see if I could at least remove the baked on sticky/greasy crud in all the crevices connecting the strapped pans and used a brass fiber brush, with heavy duty gloves ... and even after soaking 48hours was still an effort to get out all that was baked on there. 

The Lye from the Easy Off naturally opaqued the shine BUT it did finally get most of the crud off, BUT since either corroded the a layer of shint I got spots of rust blooming... Ugh it has not been a simple journey. Or I just don't know what I'm doing...

Any suggestions that aren't "leave it in hot water with baking soda" ...? If Lye struggled, the crud laughed mercilessly at my baking soda vinegar efforts...


Help?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just curious why strapped pans?
Were you specifically looking for them or was it more of a stumbled across "good deal" kinda thing?
IME poorly maintained pans that require that much work to bring back online are a bad investment ....both in time and money.

All that elbow grease using abrasives like sos pads and brass fiber brushes may clean some of the nasty off but you will be left with deep scratches that essentially ruin the pans.

IMO toss them out and buy brand new good quality equipment chalking this up to experience gained.

OBTW...all the best wishes for your new project!

mimi


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

Strapped because I'm producing in large quantity in a very large oven, and it was a good deal, these pans tend to be quite expensive. 

Thanks for you insight.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you're in upstate NY, you can give them to me. 

Otherwise, get a large heavy duty plastic rectangular bucket, big enough to fit all the pans in. Fill the bucket half way with very hot water, add some powdered fryolator cleaner, stir well, put in the pans and make sure they are covered by the water. Leave overnight. 

the next day, rinse them off with a garden hose. Some spots might need a bit of soap and water but they should be much cleaner overall. 
You won't get the discoloration of lye but the cleaning is just as effective.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The lazy way to clean them is to....

Take them to the reglazing plant and let those boys deal with it, they usually go through three acid baths before glazing. As a bonus you get the glaze
too.
And yes, hoo-boy the 3-er strapped pans are obscenely expensive new....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

What powder brand would you recommend? I have BIG plastic tub like you describe and will give this a shot. 

How would I find a reglazing plant on Google for my area?

One strap of 4 is close to 100 bucks new. I got these for 9 bucks a piece, in great condition, not bent tweaked rusted nothing...just dirty and used.. I'm not tossing them out.


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

And to add they're industrial restaurant quality... These 22 straps new would have cost me around 2200 bucks plus any shipping. Instead I paid about 400$ total including shipping for east to west cost transit..(each strap is about 10lbs)... Definitely going to do all I can to save. The 2 that discolored aren't destroyed, just affected and I can probably just use liners and they'll bake fine. The rest will try the fryer cleaner... Would love a recommendation for you have a brand in particular that is awesome...


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

chefwriter said:


> If you're in upstate NY, you can give them to me.
> Otherwise, get a large heavy duty plastic rectangular bucket, big enough to fit all the pans in. Fill the bucket half way with very hot water, add some powdered fryolator cleaner, stir well, put in the pans and make sure they are covered by the water. Leave overnight.
> the next day, rinse them off with a garden hose. Some spots might need a bit of soap and water but they should be much cleaner overall.
> 
> You won't get the discoloration of lye but the cleaning is just as effective.


Noting these cleaners are insanely expensive!!! I looked on Amazon, some sites and shipping costs a good chuckle of change too. LOL


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The cleaners I know come in a white plastic jar, about five pounds each. White granules. I would not refer to them as insanely expensive. The webstaurant site has an eight pound container for twenty dollars. Most other prices I see are by the case, so that may seem expensive at first glance. 

However you will only need about two cups, which would leave most of an eight pound container left over.  So I would stop by a local restaurant or pub to see if they would sell you a little. If you have a restaurant supply house nearby, stop and ask them if you can buy some. 

Brand isn't particularly noteworthy as they all contain approximately the same chemicals.


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

chefwriter said:


> The cleaners I know come in a white plastic jar, about five pounds each. White granules. I would not refer to them as insanely expensive. The webstaurant site has an eight pound container for twenty dollars. Most other prices I see are by the case, so that may seem expensive at first glance.
> However you will only need about two cups, which would leave most of an eight pound container left over. So I would stop by a local restaurant or pub to see if they would sell you a little. If you have a restaurant supply house nearby, stop and ask them if you can buy some.
> Brand isn't particularly noteworthy as they all contain approximately the same chemicals.


Thank you! I also saw that on that webrestaurant site.. and shipping was 22 dollars! Which seemed too much for me. Everything else I was looking at was over 50dollars upwards of 125! That is what I was referring to... Amazon eBay etc. Maybe because they sell in large quantities.

I'll look in my area, really appreciate the insight.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> Thank you! I also saw that on that webrestaurant site.. and shipping was 22 dollars! Which seemed too much for me.


So you saved more than $1800 by buying used dirty pans and are complaining about spending $22 to have a 20 dollar product to clean them shipped to you? Geeze.


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

HalB said:


> So you saved more than $1800 by buying used dirty pans and are complaining about spending $22 to have a 20 dollar product to clean them shipped to you? Geeze.


LOL - sure when you put it like that it can seem ridiculous... But I'm not rich and saved that much because I don't have it. İf I did I would have just invested in new. It may not seem like a lot to you, but many little expenses like that in a project add up and I have a couple of little kids to feed... just trying to do my best. If that's my best option then that's what I'll do. Thanks for your reply [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I'm not blaming you for buying used, believe me, I'm not rich either. But if I saved $1800 by doing so I wouldn't quibble about spending another $44 to make them usable.


----------



## bakerwannabe (Jun 28, 2017)

HalB said:


> I'm not blaming you for buying used, believe me, I'm not rich either. But if I saved $1800 by doing so I wouldn't quibble about spending another $44 to make them usable.


I've already spent more than that on other things trying to figure out what will make them be in good degreased shape without ruining the actual cookware... if I knew for sure this will work, no worries, I won't quibble *lol*. I'll give it a shot and let ya know how it goes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. (The price of being an amateur [emoji]128522[/emoji] 
)


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Where do you live? States or abroad? If your in the states check the local restaurant supply, a gallon of fryer cleaner costs me around nine bucks. They also sell individual packets of cleaner. Just a thought.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I get the whole single mom thing ....
We could maybe help a bit better if we knew what exactly you were working with.
Maybe a pix or two?

Stiff wire brushes are deadly on cookware.
Scratch damage causes sticking  and are just a PITA unless you are willing to line every pan bottom and sides every time.
@foodpump had a very good idea.... will prolly cost some hard earned bucks but if you can still slide in under the retail price IMO you still made a good deal.

mimi


----------

